# Potential bucks- opinions please



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Could I get some thoughts on these 2 bucks for potential herd sires please? Thier dad is listed on the page under the bucks tab. http://www.bittersweetfarms.net/Boer-Goat-for-sale.htm
thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dirty Tricks.....I like this buck.... everything about him... seems to be a better over all buck...not sure about his length though.... 

How is his bite teat structure...and tail pigment?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't gone to see him yet, so not sure about that. I will see when we see him in person. I just wanted some opinions before we make the trip to go check them out, they are about 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

This was another buck I was looking at. I haven't even called about him yet, so may or may not still be available. How does he rank compared to the younger bucks? http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/2079290611.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I still like the other buck better..... :thumb: 

seeing them in person... is the best thing.... so you know ....what they are..... in actuality.... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Dirty Tricks is a real solid stocky buck ...I would consider him over your other choices but would go see him at the farm. Visiting a farm tells a lot about how the animals are kept. Good luck !!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the older buck is much narrower than both of the young bucks.

I'd get pics of the others on FLAT ground. Tricks looks wider throughout the chest. But ask for flat shots of him and rear shots of both.. good luck!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Would you turn down a buck if he didn't have solid dark pigment?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as it has 75% pigment.... I would consider it....depending on the buck..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

75% is ok


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well both of the young bucks sold. Heres another, 4 yro, "DC1 Wizzard"


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

He's handsome! 
good bone, breed character, looks a little steep/short bodied but that could be from muscling. ask for a rear shot.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You can see some younger pics of him here http://raahgoats.com/wiz08-08/wiz0808.htm


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A shame you don't live close to me....My buck is being a brat <hehe>.

Anyway 

Did you have any luck finding a buck? What a shame that first one you posted was sold, he was a handsome guy!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No haven't found anything yet. Wizzard might still be an option. My husband really wants a red buck though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend has a red buck, he is sooooo pretty and sooo big! He's the 1/2 brother to our buck who is a traditional w/dark brown head. We have 2 red boers and they are beautiful. So yeah, I can see where your hubby likes the red ones


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a big decision.... picking out a buck ...it is a big investment.... that will make or break your herd.... so taking your time... to find the right buck ....can be crucial....I hope... you find one.... that is good for your girls..... good luck.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not in too big of a hurry at the moment, considering we have a sick goat on our hands. And our "quarantine" field is being used by the two (possibly)bred does and Homer at the moment, so I have no intention of putting them with the rest of the does at the moment and causing more stress. 
I've been looking a LOT of bucks on the computer all over the country. I've trying to pick out the lines I really like and what traits they all tend to pass on, and seeing who else has offspring from those lines, etc etc.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I found a couple of red bucks and wanted to know what you thought of their bloodlines and what would compliment our does the best (if at all). 
Our "good" does are out of Downen lines - Downen magnum maxium, Downen Design 19, Pipeline (both sides). All are very long and heavy boned. I'd like to stick with show quality stock, but would also cross well with our commercial does for breeding stock or meat. 

First off is Red Warrier- he is by Outback Boers War Chief *ennobled, who goes back to War Paint an Eggsorcist. Out of a doe with studley dudley lines and NK Flash, both ennobled. He has either 6 or 7? ennoblements in his 3 gen pedigree. The does that I saw pics of out of him are long and heavy boned.

Next is "Karl" - By GE1 Rocket, he goes back to Downen M44, Pipeline (4th gen), TSJAKA (4th), Renoir (4th), Eggstreme (4th). And on mom's side is Eggshibitionist, Eggsfile (4th). No ennoblements in his 3 gen pedigree. The does out of him are not as long, but still have good length to them and were just big heavy does all around. VERY wide, heavy boned. 

Both are throwing color on red does, traditionals or paints on traditional does. Karl does have a small split in scrotum, less than 3/4". Placed side by side they look almost indentical. Red Warrier is slightly longer. Karl has a much nicer head. Karl is priced significantly lower.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can you post pics? both lines are very nice


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Red Warrior http://almostheavenboergoatfarm.com/www ... ALE.html#9

Karl. 2nd pic he is 2yro and clipped.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think we are kind of leaning more towards Karl. I like that Red Warrier has more ennoblements up front, but I like Karl's older lines a lot better. 
What do you think?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Karl is a very pretty boy! I am new at all of this, but I like him anyway


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like them both


----------

